
Looking for a co-founder in law background, specifically immigration law - 52074653
We are currently looking for a co-founder who has background in law to build a startup together to disrupt the existing industry. Anyone who is interested, free feel to send the resume or linkedin profile to lawstartup2016@gmail.com.
We are located in SF Bay Area. We are in the product validation stage.
======
52074653
bump it up

